# Akinator



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2009)

So, anyone else here know about Akinator? It's basically a 20 Questions bot-game where you think of a "character" (even though it says "character", it can be anything from an actor or a video game character to Santa Claus or even Internet memes...) Akinator will ask yes/no questions about him/her/it("Is your character real?" "Is your character a male?" "Is your character from a manga/anime" and so on) and you answer.

I think this is pretty awesome. Here's what I thought of:

Linebeck(right)
Santa Claus(right)
Shoop da Whoop(guessed on first try)
moot(guessed on first try)
Goron(wrong!)
Yoshi egg(guessed "Puyopuyo". Though Yoshi egg is not really a "character" and it wasn't even on the list, so doesn't really count.)
Mona from WarioWare(guessed "Shiori Fujisaki" whoever that is)
Konata(right)
I. M. Meen(tried two times, first he guessed on first try but secondly he couldn't guess it.)

And some "eggs": (spoiler?)
*If you only press "No" you will get "Someone who kept clicking No to see what happens".
*If you only press "Yes" you will first get "Some guy who always clicks Yes", and if you keep going from there, you'll get Chuck Norris.

Click to play. ^^


----------



## M&F (Sep 23, 2009)

Old, but gold.

It managed to guess every current Metallica band member, plus Cliff Burton. But it never seems to get Hotel Dusk: Room 215 characters right.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha, I tried Hoppip and got Leafeon XD


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 24, 2009)

Gave it Fuyuki Hinata, but it came up with Kyon.
Gave it Nagi Sanzenin and got it right!


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 24, 2009)

You can have it ask more questions if you like. Sometimes it gets them right the 2nd or 3rd time. Some things are too obscure for it to get right at once.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm, I think I messed around with this a month or so ago.

If I remember right, it was very good at guessing Soul Reaper captains from Bleach, but not so good with the Arrancars (especially anyone outside the Espada... Dondochakka, Pesche, and Bawabawa weren't even on the list!)
Organization XIII members went either way; Xemnas, Axel, Saix and a couple others were guessed right on the first try, but the less-fangirled members like Lexaeus were tougher.  It got both Xion and Naminé right on the first try as well.
It got Mario very easily.  Of course, it would be kind of sad if it couldn't...


----------



## M&F (Sep 24, 2009)

Watershed said:


> You can have it ask more questions if you like. Sometimes it gets them right the 2nd or 3rd time. Some things are too obscure for it to get right at once.


I always do it.

Except most of the time it doesn't help Akinator get it right (for me anyway). But it does produce extra amusing errors.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 24, 2009)

My god.

It even got Pedobear right.


----------



## Minish (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, omg. It got RURUTIA right. The most obscure Japanese singer I could think of. _After asking questions that could apply to a lot of people_ (I am so easily impressed XD)


----------



## Keltena (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmm... it took two tries to get Neil Cicierega, and it didn't guess any SCF characters, which makes sense because they're so obscure (I added them, though~).

Vienna Teng it couldn't get at all (which might have been because, after narrowing down that my character was a female solo singer-songwriter with Asian origins who played the piano, it asked if my character had ever killed anyone...), Nathaniel from the Bartimaeus Trilogy it couldn't get either (kept guessing Harry Potter despite my answer to "is this character from Harry Potter"), and Minato Arisato it guessed on the first try despite asking really weird questions.

Definitely addictive, I'll say that.


----------



## Minish (Sep 26, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Hmm... it took two tries to get Neil Cicierega, and it didn't guess any SCF characters, which makes sense because they're so obscure (I added them, though~).
> 
> Vienna Teng it couldn't get at all (which might have been because, after narrowing down that my character was a female solo singer-songwriter with Asian origins who played the piano, it asked if my character had ever killed anyone...), Nathaniel from the Bartimaeus Trilogy it couldn't get either (kept guessing Harry Potter despite my answer to "is this character from Harry Potter"), and Minato Arisato it guessed on the first try despite asking really weird questions.
> 
> Definitely addictive, I'll say that.


It managed to get Vienna Teng for me on the second time, but then it asked me if she was American this time, which it didn't before, so yeah. Just lucky questions. XD


----------



## Zuu (Sep 26, 2009)

Guessed Protoman correctly...
Was going for Dr. Light and guessed Dr. Breen. Haha.
Guessed Sauron correctly...
Guessed Varg Vikernes correctly...
Guessed Siegfried (Soul Calibur) correctly...
Guessed Big Daddy (Bioshock) correctly...
!! Guessed Enzan Ijuin (Rockman EXE) correctly (he's Protoman EXE's whatever you call it, and he asked shitty questions)
Guessed Cthulhu correctly...
Was going for Shub-Niggurath and he guessed Nyarlathotep. Honestly? Close enough.

This is pretty neat.


----------



## see ya (Sep 26, 2009)

Lessee...

-Ridley (Right)
-Kumatora (Right)
-Tried faking it out with Atashi (the little rabbit thing from Chobits) but that's kind of cheating as her and Chi are the same person, soo...I guess it got that right too. 
-Replicated Pedobear (Right)
-Louis from Left 4 Dead (Right)
-Thistle, a character from an extremely old, obscure cartoon called The Elm-Chanted Forest (Wrong! He guessed the Dungeon Master from the D&D cartoon! Hahaha! I beat it!)
-Crocomire from Super Metroid (Wrong again! It guessed Zergling from Starcraft)
-Lucy from Elfen Lied (Right)
-Hinawa from Mother 3 (Right...)
-Heat Man (WRONG! He guessed Quick Man. Same game, though.)


----------

